# Counseling or seminar?



## jvh (Jan 7, 2009)

Has anyone done counseling or a marriage seminar when trying to keep their marriage together? I'm curious if anyone has had any success with this. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

I have not myself gone to either, but IMHO, stay away from the seminar. Too many people and you will only get "general" advice, not personal advice like you would with a councelor that only sees you, and not a whole room full of people.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My H and I go to individual counseling. One of the counselors my H went to caused more problems in our marriage. but the one he has now seems really good. 

My counselor helped at first, but now i feel like we've reached stagnation. all i do is talk and just go in circles. there's not a lot of constructive help. im thinking of finding another.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife and I went to couples’ counseling and it helped. We were able to identify some of the problems. At some point we felt we knew what we needed to do and discontinued to work on things for ourselves. It did help, I am a believer but you need to find the right one. I personally think couples seminars are a quick adrenaline fix. Many come out really pumped but it is short term in nature.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Counseling we have done. We have not gone the seminar route. My aunt and uncle do marriage enrichment (couples weekend escapes) that I have considered. I don't know much about the seminars?


----------



## jvh (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm examining both the individual counseling and seminars and have found some interesting things. One of the seminars I found is called A New Beginning and it looks like it might be really good. If anyone else has any other seminar suggestions, please do let me know!


----------

